# Killing cold in Europe



## legalskier (Jan 31, 2012)

_*** In all, at least *54 people have died* from the cold in Europe over the last week. ***_
Link: http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/story/2012-01-31/europe-cold-spell/52897926/1

Too cold there, too warm here- can't Mother Nature just even things out a bit?
:sad:


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 31, 2012)

Give the two choices, I'll take what we are getting.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 31, 2012)

MommaBear said:


> Give the two choices, I'll take what we are getting.



Um...NO! :uzi: If you dont like the cold, move to Florida!


----------



## hammer (Jan 31, 2012)

andrec10 said:


> Um...NO! :uzi: If you dont like the cold, move to Florida!


+1...this is the Northeast, it's supposed to be cold and snowy this time of the year.


----------



## John W (Jan 31, 2012)

I was just in Zermatt Switzerland last week.  It was 20-35 all week long..  Warmer in the sun...  SO I am not sure what they are talking about.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 31, 2012)

andrec10 said:


> Um...NO! :uzi: If you dont like the cold, move to Florida!





hammer said:


> +1...this is the Northeast, it's supposed to be cold and snowy this time of the year.



Right on!  The homeless aren't real people anyway.  They shouldn't even count.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 31, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Right on!  The homeless aren't real people anyway.  They shouldn't even count.



Never said that! It is a shame. Too bad they dont try and bring them into shelters. Back to  the topic...WE NEED COLD!!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 31, 2012)

andrec10 said:


> Never said that! It is a shame. Too bad they dont try and bring them into shelters. Back to  the topic...WE NEED COLD!!!!


It coming


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 31, 2012)

John W said:


> I was just in Zermatt Switzerland last week.  It was 20-35 all week long..  Warmer in the sun...  SO I am not sure what they are talking about.



They're talking Russia/Scandinavia.


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 31, 2012)

I am born and raised in the northeast and I can handle the cold.  I like the cold.  I like to ski.  But given a choice of 18 below for days on end or the 40's, yeah, I'm going with 40's.  And I'm not moving to FL.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 1, 2012)

Choppers are rescuing dozens in Serbia and Bosnia villages; death toll rises to 83; temps setting records.  _"The situation is dramatic, the snow is up to five meters (16 1/2 feet) high in some areas, you can only see rooftops," said Dr. Milorad Dramacanin, who participated in the helicopter evacuations._
Story: http://news.yahoo.com/helicopters-rescue-europeans-stranded-snow-143022113.html


----------



## legalskier (Feb 3, 2012)

First snow in Rome in 26 years:







http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-hits-150-big-freeze-continues-continent.html


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 3, 2012)

legalskier said:


> First snow in Rome in 26 years:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh sure, like they need SNOW


----------



## Abubob (Feb 7, 2012)

Minus 20ºF!? That's it!? Well I guess if you're homeless that's cold.


----------

